# Baricco



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/02/se...co/spettacolo-baricco/spettacolo-baricco.html


non ho tempo per commentare con voi ,per  ora, ma sono assolutamente daccordo con Lui...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Febbraio 2009)

non sono assolutamente d'accordo con barrico. piuttosto: sprechino meno soldi per pagare veline varie, opinionisti di dubbia cultura e giornalisti mediocri in tutti i sensi.
ma scherziamo?
il teatro... ma diomio.. è l'ultima, insieme all'opera, delle cose che si ascoltano con il cuore, con chi recita e canta a due passi da te, tanto che li senti parte del tuo esistere, in quella sera...
la passione... è uccidere la passione per un'arte..
pensateci bene...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Febbraio 2009)

e senza che lo dicesse barrico, ho sempre trovato stomachevoli, le sovvenzioni statali verso improvvisati registi figli di tizio o di caio e parenti dell'onorevole.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

1. Spostate quei soldi, per favore, nella scuola e nella televisione. Il Paese reale è lì, ed è lì la battaglia che dovremmo combattere con quei soldi. Perché mai lasciamo scappare mandrie intere dal recinto, senza battere ciglio, per poi dannarci a inseguire i fuggitivi, uno ad uno, tempo dopo, a colpi di teatri, musei, festival, fiere e eventi, dissanguandoci in un lavoro assurdo?

Che senso ha salvare l'Opera e produrre studenti che ne sanno più di chimica che di Verdi? Cosa vuol dire pagare stagioni di concerti per un Paese in cui non si studia la storia della musica neanche quando si studia il romanticismo? Perché fare tanto i fighetti programmando teatro sublime, quando in televisione già trasmettere Benigni pare un atto di eroismo?

Con che faccia sovvenzionare festival di storia, medicina, filosofia, etnomusicologia, quando il sapere, in televisione - dove sarebbe per tutti - esisterà solo fino a quando gli Angela faranno figli?


 Chiudete i Teatri Stabili e aprite un teatro in ogni scuola. Azzerate i convegni e pensate a costruire una nuova generazione di insegnanti preparati e ben pagati. Liberatevi delle Fondazioni e delle Case che promuovono la lettura, e mettete una trasmissione decente sui libri in prima serata. Abbandonate i cartelloni di musica da camera e con i soldi risparmiati permettiamoci una sera alla settimana di tivù che se ne frega dell'Auditel. 

Lo dico in un altro modo: smettetela di pensare che sia un obbiettivo del denaro pubblico produrre un'offerta di spettacoli, eventi, festival: non lo è più. Il mercato sarebbe oggi abbastanza maturo e dinamico da fare tranquillamente da solo. Quei soldi servono a una cosa fondamentale, una cosa che il mercato non sa e non vuole fare: formare un pubblico consapevole, colto, moderno. E farlo là dove il pubblico è ancora tutto, senza discriminazioni di ceto e di biografia personale: a scuola, innanzitutto, e poi davanti alla televisione. 
La funzione pubblica deve tornare alla sua vocazione originaria: alfabetizzare


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo con barrico. piuttosto: sprechino meno soldi per pagare veline varie, opinionisti di dubbia cultura e giornalisti mediocri in tutti i sensi.
> ma scherziamo?
> il teatro... ma diomio.. è l'ultima, insieme all'opera, delle cose che si ascoltano con il cuore, con chi recita e canta a due passi da te, tanto che li senti parte del tuo esistere, in quella sera...
> la passione... è uccidere la passione per un'arte..
> pensateci bene...




Stai dicendo che il teatro è l'ultima cosa che si ascolta col cuore?


Anna, forse lo hai letto troppo velocemente..oppure non ho capito nulla di quello che hai espresso perchè forse ti sai contraddicendo...non lo so..

Proponi meno veline e piu'? che , cosa?

ho riportatoi passi risolutivi perchè magari puo' essere noioso per te come per altri leggerlo tutto.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

*cito ancora baricco*

Il mondo della cultura e dello spettacolo, nel nostro Paese, è tenuto in piedi ogni giorno da migliaia di persone, a tutti i livelli, che fanno quel lavoro con passione e capacità: diamogli la possibilità di lavorare in un campo aperto, sintonizzato coi consumi reali, alleggerito dalle pastoie politiche, e rivitalizzato da un vero confronto col mercato.
Sembra un problema tecnico, ma è invece soprattutto una rivoluzione mentale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Il mondo della cultura e dello spettacolo, nel nostro Paese, è tenuto in piedi ogni giorno da migliaia di persone, a tutti i livelli, che fanno quel lavoro con passione e capacità: diamogli la possibilità di lavorare in un campo aperto, sintonizzato coi consumi reali, alleggerito dalle pastoie politiche, e rivitalizzato da un vero confronto col mercato.
> Sembra un problema tecnico, ma è invece soprattutto una rivoluzione mentale


 Io ho apprezzato la proposta/provocazione/appello di Baricco.
Certo sono d'accordo sull'investire sulla scuola, soprattutto sulla formazione degli insegnanti perché siano in grado di puntare a fornire una vera alfabetizzazione per il presente.
Alla base del mio lavoro metto il far comprendere che la realtà è complessa e che ogni cosa può essere vista da diversi aspetti e che ogni linguaggio deve essere apprezzato con umiltà.
E' proprio il contrario di ciò che fa ora la televisione e noi insegnanti ci sentiamo spesso dei Don Chisciotte impegnati a combattere una "cultura" televisiva della superficialità.
E' urgente che la televisione proponga alternative a ciò che vediamo ora.
Però credo che sia difficile che poi, tra tante offerte, venga scelta quella più impegnativa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In passato abbiamo chiesto ai bambini di guardare uno specifico programma, magari di Angela, perché l'argomento era quello affrontato a scuola, ma ci è stato risposto che i genitori non avevano alcuna intenzione di rinunciare a vedere quell'altro programma (telenovela o varietà)


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho apprezzato la proposta/provocazione/appello di Baricco.
> Certo sono d'accordo sull'investire sulla scuola, soprattutto sulla formazione degli insegnanti perché siano in grado di puntare a fornire una vera alfabetizzazione per il presente.
> Alla base del mio lavoro metto il far comprendere che la realtà è complessa e che ogni cosa può essere vista da diversi aspetti e che ogni linguaggio deve essere apprezzato con umiltà.
> E' proprio il contrario di ciò che fa ora la televisione e noi insegnanti ci sentiamo spesso dei Don Chisciotte impegnati a combattere una "cultura" televisiva della superficialità.
> ...



eccerto...educare significherebbe eliminare le puttanate o quantomeno offrire una forma di varietà e 10 di qualità culturale.
offrere modelli diversi...

e dove se non nel contenitore piu' fruito da tutti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccerto...educare significherebbe eliminare le puttanate o quantomeno offrire una forma di varietà e 10 di qualità culturale.
> offrere modelli diversi...
> 
> e dove se non nel contenitore piu' fruito da tutti?


Anche il varietà può essere d'alta qualità culturale e perfino l'esibizione del privato ...ricordo sempre il rispetto e la finezza di Enza Sampò nell'affrontare qualsiasi argomento.



Poi forse già solo eliminare Maria De Filippi potrebbe essere un atto meritorio per la cultura del Paese.


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2009)

*.....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche il varietà può essere d'alta qualità culturale e perfino l'esibizione del privato ...ricordo sempre il rispetto e la finezza di Enza Sampò nell'affrontare qualsiasi argomento.
> 
> 
> 
> Poi forse già solo eliminare Maria De Filippi potrebbe essere un atto meritorio per la cultura del Paese.
















   e ci aggiungerei qualche altro nome... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Marzo 2009)

La televisione oggi dà alla gente quello che questa magari non chiede, ma alla fine apprezza. La televisione è un'impresa economico/politica, quella "di Stato" più ancora che quella privata. Pensare che una fabbrica di ricchezza del genere possa convertirsi alla cultura è come immaginare Edoardo Costa che fabeneficenza.

Gli Angela non possono diventare il modello della televisione, perchè se lo diventassero la gente andrebbe a cercare altre televisioni, o altre De Filippi. La gente (non chi scrive in questo 3d, forse) vuole gli assassinii al telegiornale, le lacrime, le lotte, i litigi, le banalità, le goliardate, le guerre. Non perchè le vogliano per sè, ma perchè in televisione non "fanno male", e danno sempre la possibilità di sentirsi in qualche modo o "parte di" oppure "migliori".
Il Silvio a parole non lo vuole nessuno, ma è dov'è perchè c'è stato messo. La De Filippi pure, i Simpson anche, e pure i vari reality.
Il prezzo di una cosa non lo fa chi vende, ma chi compra: se la gente non fosse disposta a comprare a quel prezzo, chi vende sarebbe stupido a mantenerlo. E non stiamo parlando di generi di prima necessità, che la gente sarebbe costretta a comprare comunque.
La vera rivoluzione, quindi non va attesa dall'alto, ma va prodotta dal basso, dal singolo, ua goccia per volta.
Certo, si, un grande si agli insegnanti preparati e motivati, ma la provocazione di Baricco, che invoca denaro per tramutare una fabbrica di denaro in un deserto (perchè questo sarebbe il risultato), rimane solo una provocazione, nella speranza che serva per coloro che, dotati di un minimo di coscienza e maturità, aiutino sè stessi e chi gli sta intorno a desiderare di togliere il muso dalla mangiatoia, e finalmente vivere da esseri umani.
Ma non temete, sta già accadendo, da millenni, pur se la strada è lunga.


----------

